# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Six of the best from the Scorries

## Nwicker60

Academy back on track with a vengance

 WICK Academy bounced back from their Brora disaster with an emphatic 4-0 first half against Keith today.
 Lofty Lukasz Geruzel netted two, and Stevie Cunningham and Richard Macadie got one apiece to put the side in at the break, tails up.
 Wick now *5-0* thanks to an addition by Michael Steven. Davie Allan has made *6-0.*
 Final score-*6-1 f*or Academy. Ross Allan was red-carded.
 Noel Donaldson writes-"This is just the confidence-booster the boys - and their fans - needed ahead of their cup clash with Brora on Wednesday. Johnny Robertson should have no trouble filling his bus now."
 *The reason I gave, earlier, for Ross Allan's sending off, has been questioned and I have been advised that I should simply have stated he was red carded, which I have done and I have deleted the reason I gave, earlier, from my report.
 A separate account of the game, on the Wick Academy website, states: "Ross Allan looked to be clipped and retaliated".

----------

